# Hurd state park



## mattm59 (Jun 5, 2011)

My son Aaron and I were headed to Portland Ct., today to work on my sailboat, and I figured we'd take a drive down rt. 66 to 151 in Cobalt to check this park out. We're both very glad we did. Our hardtails were quite at home here, lots of fast smooth singletrack with just enough features to keep things entertaining; seemed like we had some 15-20 mile per hour runs go on for 10 minutes. Just an illusion I'm sure, but we're planning weeknds on the boat with mountain bikes to get quick access to this and the other trails in the area. Seems like southern Ct. doesn't have the unforgiving granite mass like the northern half, making me much more comfortable and smooth on my hardtail. We started at the lot by rt. 151 (northern section) and planned on a counterclockwise loop. Started all downhill on a fireroad, down to the river. Payback was climbing the yellow dot up to the peaks, then we screwed up and looped back down the same way we had just gone up. Back to the peak, and followed yellow along the ridge, back into the woods. We also pedaled the Green, White dot trails, and found some great trails off these (silver was awesome, thank you whoever you are.)
Got sidetracked several times, but the speed on these trails made that no real issue, except for the fact I hadn't eaten all day..ended up having breakfastlunchdinner at 6:30:-?
Note; state map states these are "multi-use trails" so I'm comfortable riding them. I would however, keep an eye out for horses. we saw some as we left, by their trailers, calm and all, but if approaching a horse, best to stop and be calm and get the owners response. Horses ain't as smart as mountain bikes ya' know:smash:


----------



## powhunter (Jun 6, 2011)

Never heard of the place..Checked out the map on the DEP website..Gonna give it a shot one of these days. Thanks for the report!

Steveo


----------



## mattm59 (Jun 6, 2011)

lot of unmarked stuff. I think it was off the green trail (going to park there next time), you'll see a hill, and the trail v'd. We went up to the top of the hill (right), and the ride "down" was seemingly never ending. Just enough slope to make a long fun run, with amazingly little climb afterward...I'm talking middle chainring and 4th or 5th gear on the back, and smooth. My son suggested laps next time, and I'm game for that. Mountain laurel is blooming up on the cliffs (yellow) and man, this place even SMELLED nice.


----------



## mlctvt (Jun 7, 2011)

Hurd is a great park, nice fire roads and some trails that aren't too technical. 
Just be sure to check yourself for deer ticks after riding here. I used to go Pheasant hunting here and my brother and I were always covered with deer ticks afterward. Must have been 40-50 of them on me one time. 
You shouldn't get too many riding but I thought I'd mention it, Lyme disease sucks!


----------



## mattm59 (Jun 7, 2011)

we were tick free, fortunately. We use a natural insect repellent (bug mace, I don't think it's available any more, but I bought a gallon a few years back) and that seems to help. There's another one out there now, "nomoredeet" or something like that. After watching ticks come out of the sand dunes after me 15' away I try to take breaks on large rocks, and keep a visual going. Aaron had 2 at Nass even with the bug deterrent, fortunately got them right away.


----------



## mattm59 (Jun 20, 2011)

adding some pix from this past saturday. Place is close to my sailboat...nice combo..
http://outdoors.webshots.com/slideshow/580358972ZXkfEK

not many shots of the trails, but you can see how smooth they are. We parked at the "in the park" main spot, and found the green dot right there, which got us off to a great start. Hikers are friendly, mixed usage, only had a few hikers, and none where thing get tight and fast. Spooked 2 deer, and we were doing maybe 20. Fun is


----------



## Nick (Jun 20, 2011)

Nice, love pic #14 or thereabouts. Nothing better than lounging out on some lunch rocks enjoying the view in the forest.


----------



## MommaBear (Jun 21, 2011)

Hurd park is not too far from my home.  And as I'm watching your slideshow, especially the river views, I'm thinking...I should really go hike there sometime (don't have a bike).  

And that pleasant thought ended with those pictures of the snake(s).


----------



## mattm59 (Jun 21, 2011)

MommaBear said:


> And that pleasant thought ended with those pictures of the snake(s).



Aww, that snake was a sweetheart, just rolling along, not coiled or spitting or anything:lol:

Of course any overnighting down that way will be on my boat. Blood pressure is high enough, without some curious snake seeking warmth finding my tent:blink:


----------

